# Mini not waking from sleep



## redbeard25 (Jan 15, 2002)

So I threw a Mini into our guest room, and my wife uses it about once a week. However, when she does, she has to unplug and replug it. It doesn't wake up from sleep with the Tivo button. Is this normal? Do I need to get a replacement? Anyone else having this issue?

Wired 100 ethernet on both ends, MOCA off, no tuners allocated so no live TV, recorded shows only (I turned them off after installation.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It should have a bouncing message on the screen when it's in "sleep". At least this is what both of my Minis do. It could be a week since I last touched the Mini in the bedroom. When I turn on the Tv it will have this message bouncing around on the screen. I think it says something like press the TiVo button or press Live TV. Something like that.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

No that's not normal. As aaronwt mentioned it should be in screen saver mode and should wake up when pressing TiVo button. I also have zero tuners allocated to my Mini since no need for live TV so that should not be an issue either.
Could be perhaps some kind of HDMI handshaking issue. Next time you may try unplugging the HDMI cable and then plugging it back in to see if anything happens.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a Mini doing this. It is connected directly to a Panasonic 720P plasma TV (an older one from about 6-7 yrs ago) via HDMI. I suspect an HDMI handshake problem being the cause. It does not do it every time, perhaps ever other time you turn the TV on the TiVo is "dead" and you have to unplug and plug in the HDMI cable to wake it.

It's rather annoying considering the $250 cost of the Mini + Lifetime

My 2nd Mini in a workout room, which is connected to a Yamaha AVR does not have this issue.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> It should have a bouncing message on the screen when it's in "sleep". At least this is what both of my Minis do. It could be a week since I last touched the Mini in the bedroom. When I turn on the Tv it will have this message bouncing around on the screen. I think it says something like press the TiVo button or press Live TV. Something like that.


When I had my Mini connected to just one TV via HDMI, I would get the bouncing message. Now with the Mini hooked to two TV's, via HDMI and Component (Breakout cable), I have to hit the "Live TV" button, to get out of the black screen, on the HDMI connected TV.

UPDATE;

My wife left the bathroom tv on all day, by accident. When I walked in that afternoon, the bouncing logo was there?

This tv is split off of the mini via hdmi.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

I have my Mini connected to a Samsung TV via HDMI. When ever I turn on the TV, I have the TiVo Central screen displayed. Never have had the bouncing message at that time.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Davisadm said:


> I have my Mini connected to a Samsung TV via HDMI. When ever I turn on the TV, I have the TiVo Central screen displayed. Never have had the bouncing message at that time.


+1


----------

